# Help! OBD P0341 cam sensor reporting INTERMITTANT ERROR



## Gary_98Cabrio (Sep 4, 2009)

I went through the current and archived forums and I don't see a discussion on the 1998 Cabrio 2L or equivalnet on INTERMITTANT OBD error code reading.
I have had the car 6 weeks. Two weeks ago the check engine-OBD light came on. The fairly close O'Reilly's store was nice enough to let me use an OBD reader...FREE! ( the dealer 50 miles away wanted $37 to just read my OBD). 
It read ( I lost my note! ) "....( P0341 cam sensor postion error...lean burn. BAnk one - ok.. Bank two-not supported).." 
So.. I erased the OBD and started the engine.. got no warning light. Goody!... maybe. Ten? days later the light comes on again. This time I sprayed the connector male and female side with CRC 2-26 and plugged it in - out a dozen times...started the engine... no warning light. The car is on jacks now awaiting new brake pads and slider pins. If the light comes on a third time at a near-in date... should I change the sensor...or...at 127,000 miles should I suspect I need a new...expensive to me... timing belt? Maybe I answered my question.. since the sensor is relatively inexpensive I should go trial and error and change the sensor...yes... no? Comments?
Thanks in advance for your time and for sharing. Enjoy.


----------



## Gary_98Cabrio (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Help! OBD P0341 cam sensor reporting INTERMITTANT ERROR (Gary_98Cabrio)*

NUTS! Sorry.. I posted in the wrong forum. So sorry.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Help! OBD P0341 cam sensor reporting INTERMITTANT ERROR (Gary_98Cabrio)*

The timing belt is cheap if you install it yourself ($23-$30) in a kit with the belt tension pulley. You will need a belt tensioning wrench ($10-$15) that fits on the tension pulley.
The camshaft position sensor fits inside of the distributor. Many people buy a new distributor instead of trying to install the camshaft position sensor inside of the distributor (you need a press).


----------



## Gary_98Cabrio (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Help! OBD P0341 cam sensor reporting INTERMITTANT ERROR (germancarnut51)*

Thanks for posting a reply.
one)I found a video on a DIY timing belt change.. it took the guy 3 days.
Not typical?

Two) Ooooooh... I need a press to change the sensor? Ouch!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Help! OBD P0341 cam sensor reporting INTERMITTANT ERROR (Gary_98Cabrio)*

How long it takes to replace the timing belt depends on how many other things you find to do while you are in there.
And, whether you ordered all the parts that you should have.
And, if you find anything else needs to be replaced that you didn't plan for and don't have the parts to replace.
And, whether you have and read the Bentley Service Manual before you started.
And, whether you have the right tools.
And, whether the engine is rusty.
It usually takes me less than an hour, after I have the car up on jackstands, and the battery disconnected. If camshaft upgrade/replacement is included, about around two hours. 
That's if I don't waste a lot of time laying under the car daydreaming.


----------



## Gary_98Cabrio (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Help! OBD P0341 cam sensor reporting INTERMITTANT ERROR (germancarnut51)*

I must get me a Bentley manual. I have yet to see a used one, and my public library is now a tiny thing..15 miles away. I need a wiring diagram too since I have intermittant cruise control problems too. 
This timing belt install I saw had motormounts removed, fender moved, motor-transaxle boosted off the mounts...maybe I had too many beers when I got on that page.... I will look again.
Altho' I am an amateur... my tool box is fairly complete.. with a lot of Snap-on stuff I bought with my teen grocery store job money ..53 years ago! I had good automotive repair mentors when I was young. My experience rebuilding a Corvair engine in the early 80's is the last time I seriously pulled on a wrench.
Now that I bought this thing.. I already had to get a 17mm allen socket.....
Anyway.... if you can change a belt in an hour... I SHOULD be able to do it in less than five. 
We will see if that is what I have to do. I'll browse some websites for distributor prices while I hold my breath on my sensor reset.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Help! OBD P0341 cam sensor reporting INTERMITTANT ERROR (Gary_98Cabrio)*

Seems like the cost of new distributors has been coming down recently. In fact, the price of several parts I've been interested in has come down. If I remember correctly, you can buy a new Genuine Bosch distributor for about $150 now. About a year ago when I first looked it was more like $250-$275.
There's a guy here on Vortex that's been trying to sell what he claims is a new distributor for a while now. The last price I remember seeing was like $75 shipped.
Do a Search for New Distributor, and see what pops up. I think there was a 2nd guy with a new distributor at sometime also.
Amazon had new MKIII Manuals for like $55 shipped back a few months ago. You might try them.


----------



## Gary_98Cabrio (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Help! OBD P0341 cam sensor reporting INTERMITTANT ERROR (Gary_98Cabrio)*

well... so the check engine light went on a week ago. Today... it says p0171 lean burn bank one....no mention of the cam sensor. AW NUTS... I forgot to cut out my radio!!!? Maybe the reading is a not totally accurate. Oh...well I run for awhile and see if the light comes on a third time. 
If you have cruise control problems,,,, take a look at my summary of what happened to my cruise control after I installed new brakes. I do not think it was a coincidence...my brake job appears to have also solved a cruise control problem.


----------

